# Koan VI



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 1, 2010)

The student came before the master and said, 'Master, none pay heed to me and I am ignored wherever I may go.'
The master said to the student, 'Please pay close attention to your bearing.' The student thanked the master and departed.
The student soon noted that he slouched and did correct it; but, to no avail. He returned to the master.
'Master,' said the student, 'though I have corrected my bearing, none attend my words and I am heard less than the wind on a still day.'
The master said to the student, 'Please pay close attention to your speech.' The student thanked the master and departed.
The student soon noted that he spoke like a little girl and did correct it; but, to no avail. He returned to the master.
'Master,' said the student, 'though I have corrected my speech, none deign respond to me and I am treated as a pariah.'
The master said to the student, 'Please pay close attention to your clothing.' The student thanked the master and departed.
The student came to a still pond and gazed into it in order to see his reflection. It was then he noticed the neck tutu and was enlightened.


----------



## Carol (Apr 1, 2010)

Brilliant!!


----------

